# Vehículos Inteligentes.



## SantyUY (Oct 20, 2011)

Los autos inteligentes no son conocidos por el común de la gente, pero es lo que se viene en el futuro, y en el ultimo tiempo se ha estado hablando mucho del tema, debido a varias investigaciones que se han realizado.
Los elementos que poseen en común todos estos autos son:

*GPS: *tecnología muy conocida por todas las personas, y muy utilizadas por estos autos, ya 
que mejoran notablemente el rendimiento, siendo posible obtener la posición exacta del dispositivo, de menos de 30 centímetros.

*RADARES:* este tipo de sensores situados a lo largo y ancho del vehiculo le ayudan a detectar obstáculos que puedan apeligrar la seguridad del coche. Este tipo de objetos pueden ser detectados a más de 100 metros de distancia.

*CAMARAS:* posicionadas en la parte delantera del auto, y se encargan de identificar señales de trafico y marcas en la ruta.

*LIDAR:* es un radar que se ubica en una parte elevada del auto y va girando a 10 revoluciones por minuto. Posee un alcance de 100 metros y se lo utiliza para dibujar el entorno en donde se encuentra el auto, mandando un haz de láser, que luego de rebotar, la información es procesada por una computadora.

*PROCESAMIENTO:* toda la información debe ser procesada en forma rápida, para obtener una respuesta que pueda ayudar al auto a realizar una acción en el menor tiempo posible, ya sea por seguridad o para ahorrar recursos.





Saludos ​


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 25, 2011)

paloionico dijo:
			
		

> quiero uno en rojo ,con una buena potencia y buenos parlantes y cañas de pescar en el baul



A estos lo dejamos  para las mujeres 

*vos tenes que usar uno de estos ...
*


----------



## paloionico (Oct 25, 2011)

santyuy sos un capo  ,vos acertando todo con buena onda


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 26, 2011)

paloionico dijo:


> santyuy sos un capo  ,vos acertando todo con buena onda



jaja ! acertando?


----------



## neotopo (Oct 27, 2011)

che se le puede poner el lidar a un fiat 600 78¡? jajaja q buen hilo, tambien hay camaras traseras para estacionar (en camiones con acoplado por ejemplo)


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 27, 2011)

neotopo dijo:


> che se le puede poner el lidar a un fiat 600 78¡? jajaja q buen hilo, tambien hay camaras traseras para estacionar (en camiones con acoplado por ejemplo)



si los autos de origen chino en mi país vienen con cámaras :/ nose para que si el auto mide metro y medio pero ta  jaja


----------

